# A video of a Tea Partier describing his platform



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I watched half of the cartoon. If it was typical liberal I would guess it degraded further. How old are you?

It was apparent that it was a liberal cartoon to make the black guy look stupid, but if you know much your understand that they both looked stupid. For example he talked about average rising temperatures supporting global warming. I think last year was one of the coldest in the last 50 years. Also, emails showed the top two world researchers provided bogus data. You know as long as we throw money at them every time they cry global warming they will keep screaming global warming. You do have that figured out right? Don't you understand that they now have a new slogan. They know they have been blown out of the water with the global warming so now they are crying global change. Same smoke screen. Many of the social issues provided by the liberals is just that bogus bs to use as a political club.

Prairiewind, there is no Santa Claus, and your heroes in Southpark are not real. Sorry, someone had to be honest with you.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You really are a joke prarie, no doubt about it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Prairiewind we have added to the ice caps for two years. If I am not mistaken that was one of the areas of fudged data. It's interesting that many think it was the Russian government that hacked the information. Also, no I don't base it on one year. Just two years ago 3500 scientists met in New York to share data on global cooling. 
I look at things this way. A couple of thousand years ago Rome thought there would never be another civilization as great as them. We have advanced so much in just the last 100 years that we now look back on them as primitive in comparison. I suspect that 100 years from now they will look upon us much the same. Working myself in science for 36 years I was always amazed at what little knowledge it took to create arrogance. The greatest disappointment to me was people who thought they had the answers no longer persued further knowledge. What a waste, and how unlike what I thought science was about.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Prariewind, I sincerely apologize. I hope you'll be able to get through the day when its all over and done.

But heres some FACTS...

The North pole is navigable at all times of year for various reasons. Remember in 2000 when the New York times published this?


> The North Pole is melting.
> 
> The thick ice that has for ages covered the Arctic Ocean at the pole has turned to water, recent visitors there reported yesterday. At least for the time being, an ice-free patch of ocean about a mile wide has opened at the very top of the world, something that has presumably never before been seen by humans and is more evidence that global warming may be real and already affecting climate.


Heres a photo from 1987.









Heres one from March 1959!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have read that the Antartic has actually been getting colder. I tried to do some research and found and article that said that 1983 was the coldest on record there. -128.6 F.

http://www.c3headlines.com/2010/05/...e-increase-is-zilch-theres-no-co2-impact.html


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I know that if you were looking for the decade with the most record high temps here in Vegas, you'll see the most dates coming from the 1930s.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Breakwind wrote:


> But I digress. Watch the entire video. All of you. H9494, CSquared, everyone. Those of you who applaud the agenda of what the Tea Party has morphed into


I'm with Plainsman...How old are you???? But rest assured I'm not waiting for or expecting an answer. You have steadfastly refused to engage in any sort of actual debate concerning the tea party so your conclusions above are unfounded AND incorrect......much like your political views. :wink:

I believe it's been mentioned on here, but I have come to the conclusion that often times the best vehicle to promote conservatism is a narrow-minded, narcissistic liberal with a big mouth...and a computer 

Thank you for all your help :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Prairiewind said:


> How spot on this video is


I guess the dems finally figured out how to reach their supporters. They needed to come out with cartoons in order to interest their juvenile base. :rollin:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Longshot. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

"I won."

- Barack Obama

January 23, 2009

"Let me just say it this way, the Democrats will retain the majority in the House of Representatives. We have a huge - we have, what, 54-, 55-vote majority. We had a swing in the last two elections of 110 seats. We will - I am not yielding one grain of sand. We are fighting for every seat.

But we are ready. And in the past when there have been these swings, it has been when people have not been ready. We've won our elections. We've won our special elections. We just recently took a seat that had never been Democratic since it was created at the time of the Civil War.

So Democrats are ready. We are confident about what we have done for the American people. We have to get out there. We have been working hard, now we have to go out. We said we were going to do certain things, we did them, and now we have to go talk about what we have done."

- Nancy Pelosi

February 28, 2010

"[W]e're gonna punish our enemies and we're gonna reward our friends who stand with us on issues that are important to us."

- Barack Obama

October 25, 2010

Go vote, my friends. Go vote.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "[W]e're gonna punish our enemies


I thought polticians were simply supposed to defeat opponents. Now Barack says he is going to punish people -- fellow Americans? This commy needs to go. If anyone needs to be punished it's him, but for sound reason -- treason.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'm not sure I can crack the thick skulls here.


I think it was BigDaddy, and maybe you that accuse conservatives of spewing statements like the above. I suppose sometimes we do, and sometimes you do, and we both do it our of frustration. The difference is were not hypocritical about it.

As for the global warming debate you are aware that the top two scientists in the world were caught changing data ---right? You do know that? Anyway, if I am up to date we have added to the ice cap for a couple of years now. I would guess that cycle will continue. However, that is just a guess, but based on the knowledge of past cycles.

As far as human activity being the problem causing global warming I suspect we have a small part. However, I often ask myself if we cause more problems now with internal cumbusion engines than we did with millions of wood fires to warm us in winter. We are not some invader of this planet we are part of it and what we do is part of the natural cycle. To think otherwise is to think we are some extra terrestrial or something. Certainly we must use our natural resources wisely, but in that respect I am also a concervationist and not a preservationist.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok prairiewind, please explain to us "thick skulled" ones why the Mars polar ice cap is melting. Are the martians driving too many SUV's or are their industry practices the reason? From NASA also; http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/sc ... southpole/

I have to laugh when a sight shows the average temp. up 1.5 degrees since 1880. Or sea level since 1993. Such a tiny part of earth's history given so much credit it's laughable and most geologists would agree. Global climate is more than some computer generated model. It has to incorporate all aspects to include more than just climatology. The melting of the south polar ice cap on Mars should be an indicator that maybe solar radiation is at least a part of the reasoning.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> and the size of the average American home, as compared to the rest of the world


...and the size of Al Gore's home(s), as compared to the rest of ours'


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Quick, one of the liberals on here please check the temperature in hell......Prairiewind just agreed with me!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Prairiewind you need to stop reading the bias rags and start looking at up to date data. Even the ice melting was rigged data if you are not aware of that. If you simply google you should find good articles starting in early 2009 up until just last month. Your living in the past. You are in a state of denial and need to face the truth.



> Antarctic ice is growing, not melting away By Greg Roberts
> April 18, 200911:52AM
> 
> Ice expanding in much of Antarctica Eastern coast getting colder Western section remains a concern
> ...





> An Inconvenient Truth: The Ice Cap Is Growing - Washington TimesJan 10, 2010 ... An Inconvenient Truth: The Ice Cap Is Growing ... We all deserve apologies from the global warming fanatics who wanted to reshape the world ...
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/.../inco ... p-growing/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So no HotShot


There we go with the condescending liberal smart a$$ comments again, and this is what they accuse conservatives of. What is it you want worship? Like Obama do you have a messiah complex? I pose this question seriously not with the same intent of insult that you have.



> (Let me know where you want me to store your sign)


No, no, no, I'm not going to sink to your level.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I usually speak about liberals you get personal. Grow up or take a hike and that isn't a request. I have little patients for hypocritical whiners. To tell the truth Prairiewind I don't think your here to talk or debate. I have no doubt your simply here to disrupt and try stir trouble. Even the most far left liberals everyone on here has put up with. We may have been blunt at times, but we have also put up with a lot coming right back. 
I have sent you a PM PrairieWind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's not your viewpoint Prairiewind it's your condescending smart a$$ attitude. Read my last PM.

Last year a fellow PMed me and told me we had one guy who belonged to a site that paid people to go to conservative sites and stir them up. I watch for that now. 
As I told you in a PM because I debate I take a little extra crap, but I have a mother hen complex. I will not let some new guy come on and insult those who have participated for years. It makes no difference if they are conservative or liberal. Earn respect or take a hike. Sorry I had to tell you publicly, but since you want to argue publicly your going to hear from me publicly. Now PM me and don't try be a trouble maker publicly again. Got it?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Prairiewind said:


> I am aware that scientist were caught manipulating with numbers. That did nothing to help the integrity of the greater issue.


Therein is the problem. Many of these people who manipulated the supposed research are the same ones still out there. They claim the same things they did before, but now with new arguments to the debate. Now we are supposed to believe what they say as factual. I have a difficult time doing so. You can spend days searching viewpoints and supposed facts on both sides of the issue. One side claims the other is lying while the other was caught at lying. Who do you believe? Geologists have shown that the earth has been changing throughout its history and will continue to do so. Times where CO2 and water vapor were much higher than they were now. Warming and cooling has always been happening and for much longer than the miniscule amount of time that we have been keeping record. Some data is still skewed. In much of the data given the only volcanoes taken into account are those that are terrestrial while the vast majority are found on the sea floor. Why can't we get the whole picture from one side or the other so that an informed decision can be made? Politics I'm sure is the reason and death to its reality.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

PW the only reason I said anything publicly is because you would not read the PM's I sent. I see you have done that now. I consider mouthing off in public poor manners.

How many of those global warming scientists do you know personally? I know some. Here is what I think is happening. Every time a scientist cries global warming the government throws more money. I had a room mate in college who had a pet monkey. The monkey came down with a cold and I think it was brandy the vet said to give him. It didn't take that monkey long to understand that if he sneezed he was going to get brandy. The scientists will keep sneezing as long as the government keeps throwing money. 
I started my career in science in 1970. At that time the big debate was global warming vs global cooling. I remember the discusion about where the money was at and what should be studied. Slowly the science turned to global warming, but just a year ago 3500 scientists met in New York. Those 3500 scientists still subscribe to global cooling. The fact is we need to understand how little we know and not get arrogant thinking we are brilliant. Arrogance is our greatest enemy, but we fall victim year after year after thousands of years. We need to know what is happening before we start trying to correct something the wrong direction.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I told myself I was going to stay out of this, but enough is enough.

Prairiewind wrote:


> Case in point. This thread on global warming.


First off, this is NOT a thread about global warming! It morphed into that because it's the ONLY topic Prairiewind is willing to discuss. This thread started as a slam on the Tea Party, and Prairiewind has been asked NUMEROUS times to defend and/or explain his posted thoughts on the movement...to date he has refused any attempt to do so.

I think more about what color toenail polish to put on each morning than I do about global warming. Hate me if you want, as I truly don't care, but rest assured our democracy and personal liberties are eroding MUCH faster than any ice caps!!! It's my opinion we have much more pressing issues to debate than how much above sea level my house is!

And since this is a forum, and as such should be a place where nothing needs to be taken as fact until proven, I can't allow statements made to infer a moderator is something he's not to stand without question. I would like to see any examples of "bullying" by ANY conservative leaning member, and any example of the same from a moderator that was not in response to name calling as a reminder of the site rules and his responsibility to enforce those rules. And along those lines, I would also like to see any history of name calling by anyone. I frequent several sites and one thing that is blatantly obvious about this one is the civil tone....until a new poster tries to make waves. Anyone who's read my posts here should know I actually enjoy that type of thing, but can't sit by quietly as the one making waves blames someone else for rocking the boat.

The unfortunate thing here is that Prairiewind appears to have the intelligence and eloquence to add to the debate, and teach us all a few things, but he instead resorts to damning posts and left-wing jabs at things most here hold dear and all too quickly abondons those posts by refusing to elaborate.

And all that teaches us is that Prairiewind has an opinion....and a computer.


----------

